
The Podbike: four wheels, electric assist and protection against the weather - dorfsmay
https://www.podbike.com/en/
======
dorfsmay
Given all the recent threads about "Neighborhood Electric Vehicle", thought
I'd post this.

Interesting how the projected price isn't much cheapers than current existing
NEVs.

When I used to commute to work, I used a bicycle a lot, and indeed spring was
the time I skipped the bicycle and used the train a lot because of the rain,
and often wished for something like the podbike.

